
Google Plus: Is This the Social Tool Schools Have Been Waiting For? - burtonbrown
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_plus_education.php#.ThHldk_rnwQ.hackernews
======
rkudeshi
Anything that helps break the Blackboard monopoly is good news in my book.

